# Your Training Goals



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

We did this topic a long time ago but with all the new members and with Schutzhund Nationals coming up I thought it would be fun to refresh this topic for this week.



Mike M said:


> What type(s) of training do you participate in? Do you have a goal you wish to achieve? Those of you taking obedience classes are you planning to compete or is your goal to have a well mannered pet. Perhaps you see therapy work in your dog's future. What about the Schutzhund? Are you training for the nationals?  Or do you wish to prove your dog's breed worthiness, or are you just out there having fun? What about those that train for SAR, or agility, or herding what training are you undertaking and what are your ultimate goals?


Here's a link to the old original http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ne/85857-your-training-goals.html#post1163871


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

we wanted a well trained, highly socialize,
pet/companion and that's what we have. as far
as proving my dog's breed worthiness, there's
nothing to prove. he's a GSD.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Bo just attended his first basic obedience class yesterday. After he completes basic I would like to start advanced obedience. I am not sure how to go about deciding whether he is better suited for, obedience competition or agility. To be honest I find schutzhund kind of intimidating no offense meant to the fans!  Bo is also American show line and it is my understanding schutzhund is not one of their strengths. I guess I need more information on all three. . .


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

There's a CGN test in Brandon in November that Shania and I (or at least I) am going to try for.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

My goal is to have a very obedient pup!!!! We just joined CKC and will be starting ob with them. We are hoping one day to pass the CGN!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

my goal is to have a very obedient dog, maybe hopefully by december have his CGC and his TDI


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Goals, goals and more goals....

SchH 2 (and maybe a FH) on Bismark and an FH on Chaos..


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

My goals are pretty much the same.

1. Obtain a CGN (haven't had a evaluation in my area that I can attend - dang work on the weekends!)

2. Continue to train in SchH (working on our BH at the moment)

3. Do some herding


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

We will do puppy classes with Thor and obedience, CGC and then hopefully work towards getting him certified as a therapy dog. We have 2 children ages 5 and 2, so CGC and therapy training is something they can be involved in (as far as being great distractions) I really would love to do therapy work in hospitals, assisted living and hospice environments with him. It is also a great opportunity for our children to learn how much of a role dogs can play in peoples' lives and not just as family companions. 

Now, once our children are older, you better believe both my husband and I will have dogs working on Schutzhund titles.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Honestly I have Zoe's training goals down....sit, down, stay, eh eh, come, leave it, paw, find keys and other objects, and even picks up toys and laundry. Now if she could be a little more nice about new people and small dogs we'd be perfect. I wish I had more competitive options close to me, but we don't own a car so unfortunately I have to be happy with what we have now


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Just read the requirements for the CGC,lol Zoe would fail


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

We participate in agility and rally. Right now we have a new trainer that will hopefully be able to teach us how to focus and how to use Jax's natural drive to be better. She currently has two legs for RA with ASCA and one leg for NA with DOCNA.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

My goal is to have Mia and Bella work with me as therapy dogs, once a week. I work w/ frail seniors and I know the seniors love it when we have pet therapists come in once a month. Getting the 2nd GSD unexpectently delayed the training for Mia. It is hard to train two puppies! I work with children too, but I am not quite ready to bring the dogs into that group setting.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

My goals are similar as well:

1. Work toward and possibly earn Odin's BH this spring/summer
2. Get a CGC for both Odin and Noire
3. Give herding a shot as well, as my plans to try it this summer failed


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

*training goals*

I would like to get out Sch I thru III this year into next and shoot for the Nationals.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Let's see,

I want to get that last RA leg on Heidi, but if she is bred, then that will have to wait until spring. 

I want to finish Babs' CD -- hopefully Christmas Classic, currently grounded.

I want to get Joy's RN -- Christmas Classic

I am hoping to get a CGC on at least one of the Pains.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I want to get over the trial nerves and get a BH early spring, then a SchH1 in the summer. I was hoping for a fall trial BH, but its not gonna happen...


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I would like to get Madix into a Schutzhund group and trial him as far as he can go. That would be great also for obedience and tracking titles, which I also want.

I would like to put titles on him in agility as well. We've dabbled in flyball but not sure there's a group around that we can consistently train with, but would like to pick that up, perhaps later on when he's a touch older. Would also like to see how he does in herding, have a friend that has offered. Dock jump him when my org comes into town too.

I also want an extremely well-mannered family pet but I am super competitive and would like to get seriously into Schutzhund and work the rest around that. Hopefully.


----------



## bmasplund (Sep 7, 2010)

Our short goals for Sasha is to have an well behaved dog that can live with our children and us happily. We are planning on taking some puppy obediance classes very soon. 

Long term with her is my daughter will be doing the 4H dog project and/or I would like to do ScH or S&R


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

My goal for the coming year is a SchH1 on Gryff - despite being actively involved in my Shutzhund club for close to five years now, this would be my first full SchH title . . . and my reasons for wanting this is very selfish: it is to have fun. Everything else in life is boring and un-challenging in comparison. There is no feeling like to have a dog so in tune with you, watching your every move, listening to your every word, watching and readiying to obey before you even ask for anything. It is like being a god, controling the forces of nature and having a living being live to please you!! It is like a drug! There is a lot of truth as to how Schutzhund is addicting!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Molly has passed basic ob and I want to get her into advanced. Then get her certified as a Delta Society therapy dog. And then my next goal for her is agility.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

This is such a fun topic. And nice to revisit and see what previous goals have already been accomplished and what future goals may have changed. 

With Raven, this year she's earned her SchH3 and AWD2, and started and finished her URO1, URO2 and UCD. Since she's prego at the moment, no more trials for us this year except *maybe* an SDA tracking trial for her T2 if it's scheduled late enough in the fall.

My goals for her for next year are IPO3, AWD3 and FH. Probably some AKC Rally and maybe an AKC CD. If I ever get around to teaching her to heel backwards we'll finish her UKC Rally to URO3. I'd also like to put additional SDA titles on her (P2 and P3) and more SDA tracking titles (T2 and MT) if there are ever any trials available close enough not to require significant travel. Then past next year she'll probably be retiring from full SchH, and I'd like to try an RH and some STP titles, and maybe an AKC TD if we can get into a trial.

For Heidi, pretty much just keep doing what we're doing which is having a blast together and making good progress in everything. I'm hoping in 2011 to do her BH and some Rally titles, and probably pick up her CGC and put a TT on her when she is old enough and there is a test available. Then the next year we should be ready to start racking up the SchH titles. But those definitely aren't firm goals. She's young, not yet a year old, and we've got plenty of time.


----------



## Arkaneinc (Sep 27, 2010)

short term goals with Lucy are to get her used to basic commands and get her used to the rules of the house. I adopted her on the 18th. Already I've got the sit, stay (almost), down, shake (both paws). She's learning her boundaries well. 

Once I can get her to stop pulling I'll start working on focus and what's expected of her. She does great as far as not running out the front door when it's open but if you don't close it quick enough she runs through it, she also doesn't like going second through doors.

Long term goals are to have her be well behaved. I'd like to get her trained for protection. Also looking into different agility training


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

1.Herd child
2.Fetch beer
3.Clean house
4.Wash car

Thus far ? .......

Working on it .


----------



## we4elves (May 11, 2010)

My goal with training is to have a dog that behaves well in the house...And that people talk about how good she is when they leave my house....Instead of talking about your dog being an idiot when they leave your house....LOL...you know you do it too...there are some people that just think their 100 lb dog jumping on you is ...oh so cute...he just likes you...blah!

And to be able to walk without being reactive to dogs or people...a well rounded dog


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

kidkhmer said:


> 1.Herd child
> 2.Fetch beer
> 3.Clean house
> 4.Wash car
> ...


Dang! I must've joined the wrong club. :wild:


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Since I have gotten this pup, I definately want to do more with her than I did with my other dogs. My husband keeps saying "why can't we just have a dog" I've learned to ignore his comments.
-CGC
-Performance Obedience 
-Agility


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

My goal is to compete in obedience and rally with my dog, hopefully soon to be dogs.

Our 1-year-old girl Mia, has completed basic obedience, advanced obedience, obtained her CGC, and is now in training for Rally. We recently had a mock rally competition and Mia finished 2nd out of a class of 8. We will be competing in a Rally-O competition in a few months. It will mostly be for experience but I'm excited and nervous all at the same time. I've never competed my dogs. Hoping to get her RN and then keep going.

We will soon be getting a male pup. (Working out the details) We will train him as we have Mia and have the same goals for him as well.

Both hubby and I are excited to start competing with the breed we've owned & loved for so many years.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

- Still hoping to get a BH before 2010 ends, but if not we'll try in the spring. 
- We'll continue to work on SchH1. 
- Get a CGC
- Would like to finish the UR01 and maybe do the UR02
- Continue having fun with agility
- Possibly get certified to do therapy work. Done the very beginning stages, but still need to see if the "wild man" can be calm enough.

GET A PUPPY!!!!!!! Goals for Grizzly will be to lay a good foundation and make a few less mistakes than I did with Bison.


----------



## treemedic (Jul 15, 2010)

My goals for Heike....hmmm. I would like to start out with trying to keep her from jumping into the shower/pond/water bucket, but since this does not seem possible for my little puddle duck. I will have to go with getting her BH and eventually ending up with a SchH III.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

SchH 3 for Dante.
Get Laos through his TPLO surgery, and after his recovery BH in the spring followed by SchH titles.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Lynn, I didn't know Laos needs TPLO surgery  I hope everything goes well and he will be back to terrorizing the helper in no time!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Lynn_P said:


> SchH 3 for Dante.
> Get Laos through his TPLO surgery, and after his recovery BH in the spring followed by SchH titles.


 I don't think Dante will have any problems!!!!!! Let us know where you are going to trial. I'd love to go see him.
Hope all goes well for your Laos


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Word is that there will be 2 more trials added before the end of the year. My goal is to have Cues get her BH this fall/early winter. Then Sch 1 sometime next year. That is, if we can ever get the B&H down! My boy Ruger is getting back into the training grove. I'd love to get a BH on him in the spring.


----------



## olskool53 (Sep 23, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> we wanted a well trained, highly socialize,
> pet/companion and that's what we have. as far
> as proving my dog's breed worthiness, there's
> nothing to prove. he's a GSD.


Wow Well said!:toasting:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I agree with that!! Exactly why I started training right away. We're in an AKC obedience training club- so far have gotten STAR Puppy and CGC and I now have Stosh in advanced obedience. It's designed for those who want to start showing in obedience, which I don't think I will, but I like the off leash work we're doing. I'd love to get into tracking but it's the one thing the club doesn't teach so I'm looking for a tracking club close enough to go to- but everything's far away in Texas! Stosh has shown such a natural ability and desire for it I think he'd do well and I would love it too.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Nice to read everyone's training goals. Mine if for PPD training all the way up to level 4.
First off though is **** near perfect on and off leash obedience.


----------

